# blue eggs?



## rollermad (Jan 16, 2011)

my pigeon eggs have gone a blue sort of coulour and have got a bit bigger what dose this mean?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

How many days since lay day ? The eggs might have got rotten


----------



## rollermad (Jan 16, 2011)

she layed 2


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I mean when was the eggs laid ? how many days it has been ?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

A fertile egg will be kinda shiney and have a Blueish tint.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If they're blueish or blackish and have swollen - then I'd be careful about handling it because when a rotten egg pops on you, it's incredibly nasty and hard to get the smell off of you.


----------



## rollermad (Jan 16, 2011)

16-17 days i thinks they are supposed to hatch this week


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

it might have got rotten.....


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

I think the eggs are rotten. Dead babies in them. After 20 days throw them out but be careful they do stink!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the eggs look more solid and can have a blueish hue to them when they are fertile and going to hatch..wait it out..they may be fine.


----------



## rollermad (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks for the replys


----------



## rollermad (Jan 16, 2011)

they hav hatched to day


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

rollermad said:


> they hav hatched to day


wow, that's great news


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

thought all dove and pigeon eggs only took twelve to fourteen days like quail...??? so i should leave them even if or if not digarded and not covered by parents?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

when i raised pigeons when i was younger  i had a pair that took 21 days for theirs to hatch every time they layed.. glad to hear they hatched by the way.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

laughingdog said:


> thought all dove and pigeon eggs only took twelve to fourteen days like quail...??? so i should leave them even if or if not digarded and not covered by parents?


Pigeon eggs usually hatch anytime from 17 to 21 days. If they have been abandoned by the parents and they do not sit on them at all for a few days then not much hope.


----------



## rollermad (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks guys for your help the bird are out flying now and i am plezed to say they are very deap and nice lookin mealys


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

any pic's?


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

how long and what high temp, could i store a pigeon egg at for hatching in this heat, and once get another, should i put the cage,nest, fosters and eggs, somewere cool, or shouldnt matter (i might not have anywere cooler than eighty on the floor)? nor do you think the parents will not know to stay off if to hot and cook the egg/s? went over to friend's house and caught the hen ready to lay, so shooed the chickens away from around her nest were where waiting and waited myself for a bit. hope she will lay tomorrow night as well about same time, or will it be another day? will she keep laying if chickens keep eating her eggs and laying theirs in her nest?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

laughingdog said:


> how long and what high temp, could i store a pigeon egg at for hatching in this heat, and once get another, should i put the cage,nest, fosters and eggs, somewere cool, or shouldnt matter (i might not have anywere cooler than eighty on the floor)? nor do you think the parents will not know to stay off if to hot and cook the egg/s? went over to friend's house and caught the hen ready to lay, so shooed the chickens away from around her nest were where waiting and waited myself for a bit. hope she will lay tomorrow night as well about same time, or will it be another day? will she keep laying if chickens keep eating her eggs and laying theirs in her nest?


you should not house pigeons with chickens.. the disease transfer can kill pigeons but the chicken could be the host. Also, chickens are bug eaters and chasers..so anything small that moves is going to get pecked..so they will peck and kill a baby pigeon. If you want to breed pigeons house them seperate in their own loft with breeding boxes off the floor... as far as storing pigeon's eggs to be used to foster to another pair..if that was the question( not sure).. you take the egg as it is layed replace it with a fake one and put the real egg in a cool dark spot and turn it a few times a day, wait the 40 something hours for the second egg to be layed take it and replace with a fake one.. then if you have a foster pair that has layed their own eggs within 5 days of these eggs being layed you can put them under them under the foster pair to icubate and raise the babies if all goes well.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> you should not house pigeons with chickens.. the disease transfer can kill pigeons but the chicken could be the host. Also, chickens are bug eaters and chasers..so anything small that moves is going to get pecked..so they will peck and kill a baby pigeon. If you want to breed pigeons house them seperate in their own loft with breeding boxes off the floor... as far as storing pigeon's eggs to be used to foster to another pair..if that was the question( not sure).. you take the egg as it is layed replace it with a fake one and put the real egg in a cool dark spot and turn it a few times a day, wait the 40 something hours for the second egg to be layed take it and replace with a fake one.. then if you have a foster pair that has layed their own eggs within 5 days of these eggs being layed you can put them under them under the foster pair to icubate and raise the babies if all goes well.


if i were wanting to take eggs to foster out, but want them to lay more, would i just leave one dummy egg or none, to get the hen to try to lay another to get them to try to lay more pairs? with my doves, i kept taking their eggs, and the one set would keep laying if i left the dummy in or even non at all till she had layed at least four sets but think was double, as i kept just taking them, as they were getting to hot i think and looked no good, or was because the pair were really young. the others only layed six total. im wanting to try to get my friend's hen to keep laying, like she was when his chickens and family kept eating the eggs. also my doves seem to always be accepting eggs and babies to take care of, as i just gave an egg to a pair that had no interest in nesting yet it seemed, but put an egg or chick by them and they go super parent in hours st most.
so would i take just one out before second layed, or take after second is layed?


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

I live in a hot region and eggs never took more than 18 days. In summer they hatch in 15 days. But 18 days is the best a pigeon can hatch. I notices a big difference when they hatched before 18 days.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

laughingdog said:


> if i were wanting to take eggs to foster out, but want them to lay more, would i just leave one dummy egg or none, to get the hen to try to lay another to get them to try to lay more pairs? with my doves, i kept taking their eggs, and the one set would keep laying if i left the dummy in or even non at all till she had layed at least four sets but think was double, as i kept just taking them, as they were getting to hot i think and looked no good, or was because the pair were really young. the others only layed six total. im wanting to try to get my friend's hen to keep laying, like she was when his chickens and family kept eating the eggs. also my doves seem to always be accepting eggs and babies to take care of, as i just gave an egg to a pair that had no interest in nesting yet it seemed, but put an egg or chick by them and they go super parent in hours st most.
> so would i take just one out before second layed, or take after second is layed?


ideal is to take it out before incubation..that way they are suspended.. if they are brooded or given heat by the parent bird it starts to develope and if you take it out after that happens and hold for a few days to a week it will die and not be viable.. you want an egg that has not started develpment to beable to hold it for a foster pair. not sure what was going on with your doves.. Im guessing these are ringneck doves..but it sounds like with all those eggs you had more hens than you thought and they would add eggs to the shared nest..mine did that allot even if there were dummy eggs in the nest as each hen is on her own schedule. The reason for the dummy eggs with pigeons and doves is so the hen will not lay so soon back to back.. that depletes their calcium stores from thier bodies and can cause egg bound hens and thin shelled eggs or lame hens from the calcium being depleted from their bodies from making so many eggs.. sitting the fake ones till they give up gives them a break from laying and restores the calcium that should be provided to them as a suppliment to help them along.. pigeons and doves are not like chickens in that they(chickens) were bred for continuouse egg laying.


----------



## wcspinner (Jan 3, 2010)

In the future wait 5 days after the 2nd egg has laid and candle the egg by placing it over a flashlight in the dark. If you see red spider veins then it is good. If the egg is clear then the cock did not do his job. If the developing youngster inside dies in the egg or dies while piping out or shortly thereafter then you have paratyphoid and need to medicate, preferably with Baytril if you can get it. 

www.rickmeerollers.com


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

well the egg i have seems good, getting pinker, when my turtle dove hen lets me see it, but the other one she layed after didnt look too thick with calcium and ready to break with only seeing white on very end of small side, and she is starting to look like walking weaker. i keep forgetting to take her chick feed and calcium or get her some laying pellets, as the hens eat all the good/any food when pigeons are kept cooped up with game hens and cock, as has good seed for pigeons and budgies, but chickens eat it all and attack pigeons if they try to get to close.
id be incubating the egg/s as soon as got home to put them under turtle and/or ringneck doves (same or different species depending how you look at it, but id say more of a breed distinction at most..).


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

laughingdog said:


> when pigeons are kept cooped up with game hens and cock, as has good seed for pigeons and budgies, but chickens eat it all and attack pigeons if they try to get to close.



Which is another reason you need to keep those pigeons in a different place than the chickens. 

Also--Spirit Wings is right in saying that it wouldn't be beyond a chicken to kill a squab. I've seen chickens eat a frog before!

Not to mention that chickens can peck adult pigeons to death.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

funny i got this feral squeaker, thinking itd be not much differant besides colors, but getting it home the differance between it and my other pigeons, is like comparing a dumpy hobo, to an awarded athlete. id heard this before, but it only rings true, when you see them close. though the feral blue bar, is already mostly only wanting solid food, while maybe a month younger than other, but possibly only about ten days younger. it oddly seems happier than at the nest were it was hated and tried to be rid of above downtown shop sign, but very kindly owner of the diamond store, along with his employees were more than eager to find it a good home, and also have one less pigeon. any way to do very basic treat for usual or common things for flock of ferals if i were to want to try to relocate and try to find them homes, so the city or private owners aside from the one, doesnt just destroy them and nests again annually? some seem to be homers, and tumblers, mixed in and of mixed blood, but never thought of, just thought were odd and pretty, till recently seeing the same looking ones show up at auction and flea market. heck i already look after the feral chickens down on back porch, might as well make a place on balcony for pigeons also.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

Libis said:


> Which is another reason you need to keep those pigeons in a different place than the chickens.
> 
> Also--Spirit Wings is right in saying that it wouldn't be beyond a chicken to kill a squab. I've seen chickens eat a frog before!
> 
> Not to mention that chickens can peck adult pigeons to death.


yes sadly that is what im afraid of also, as seen the chickens corner the pigeons in the nest, but so far only wing injuries, but not my birds to do anything much with, as they want them in coop with chickens, but sometimes let out (though heard and said not to let a roller hen out when she is nesting as egg can break internally and kill her) to fly and forage for food. ive seen my game hens kill hawks that get grounded, cats, rats, and almost tore the eyes and face off one of a couple dogs that tied to get in by eggs and chicks (they cornered the one dog, when my one had its eyelid, and was clawing at its eye, that same one had clawed and pecked right at my eyes several times before i buddied up to it, and one that tore eye and brain out of cats and hawks so know it knew what trying to do), so know his hens alot bigger but not as true game, could easily kill the poor tiny rollers if got good hold of, or mobbed in coordinated flock like mine (his just fight to much with each other luckily when excited, to do it so far, but then again they have trouble killing june bugs.. lol that is partly why im in such a fit trying to get some young out of his, as guessing when gets cooler the chickens will go after the pigeons with vigor, as hen house is, well.. was taken mostly apart from what i helped set up for them. course i cant talk about housing, as i have my pigeons right now in big parrot cage part of the time still, and chickens currently inside of huge cattle trough, but were out in yard and preferred modified dog houses to nest and roost, instead of chicken house before that (neighbors started shooting the penned pets with air soft guns, and as some were drunken police, there was really nothing to do that wouldnt just make my life suck bad from reporting them, so just moved pets inside back and up onto balcony).

@libis, love your signature pics!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

laughingdog said:


> yes sadly that is what im afraid of also, as seen the chickens corner the pigeons in the nest, but so far only wing injuries, but not my birds to do anything much with, as they want them in coop with chickens, but sometimes let out (though heard and said not to let a roller hen out when she is nesting as egg can break internally and kill her) to fly and forage for food. ive seen my game hens kill hawks that get grounded, cats, rats, and almost tore the eyes and face off one of a couple dogs that tied to get in by eggs and chicks (they cornered the one dog, when my one had its eyelid, and was clawing at its eye, that same one had clawed and pecked right at my eyes several times before i buddied up to it, and one that tore eye and brain out of cats and hawks so know it knew what trying to do), so know his hens alot bigger but not as true game, could easily kill the poor tiny rollers if got good hold of, or mobbed in coordinated flock like mine (his just fight to much with each other luckily when excited, to do it so far, but then again they have trouble killing june bugs.. lol that is partly why im in such a fit trying to get some young out of his, as guessing when gets cooler the chickens will go after the pigeons with vigor, as hen house is, well.. was taken mostly apart from what i helped set up for them.


I'm sorry--I had thought they were all your birds. 

I hope you can get some of the young.  

It's crazy what a tough old chicken is capable of. They are so feisty. It kind of makes me scared to think what a turkey or peafowl can do.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

oh ive seen evidence of fighting cocks abused by hand of owner to make mean, and the bird jumped up slashing and gouging throat out/open and he died immediatly will others saw (right in my area too. lol so proud to be in south.. seen turkeys and pea foul not abused just tear into and carve people up. one rottwieler that was mean till the owner who was great guy and took the dog in so it wouldnt be euthinized, got torn open almost to death by the cok bird, when the female nested and the dog tried to get in at her, and after that if the dog even heard the cock call, itd cower hide, shake and pee itself supposedly (i saw this once were it hide under wagon and howled like it was being savagely beaten), and had the scares to prove it, unless it was beaten with a knife on the face. heard of the nicest people with the nicest birds just get one or more cocks that just needed to be culled. heard of guineas being terrorizers, but never seen first hand, and they always just fled except when i was little child, then they wanted to eat me (like the geese)! why i like pigeons, as most they do is claw a little, peck or pitch you when biting, though the flight feathers in an eye can hurt for a min.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

laughingdog said:


> oh ive seen evidence of fighting cocks abused by hand of owner to make mean, and the bird jumped up slashing and gouging throat out/open and he died immediatly will others saw (right in my area too. lol so proud to be in south.. seen turkeys and pea foul not abused just tear into and carve people up. one rottwieler that was mean till the owner who was great guy and took the dog in so it wouldnt be euthinized, got torn open almost to death by the cok bird, when the female nested and the dog tried to get in at her, and after that if the dog even heard the cock call, itd cower hide, shake and pee itself supposedly (i saw this once were it hide under wagon and howled like it was being savagely beaten), and had the scares to prove it, unless it was beaten with a knife on the face. heard of the nicest people with the nicest birds just get one or more cocks that just needed to be culled. heard of guineas being terrorizers, but never seen first hand, and they always just fled except when i was little child, then they wanted to eat me (like the geese)! why i like pigeons, as most they do is claw a little, peck or pitch you when biting, though the flight feathers in an eye can hurt for a min.


I had never met a guinea who was really mean--I've only met ones who run away. I guess I've been lucky though--every Saturday I go in enclosures with swans and geese and peafowl and they don't bother doing anything.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

Libis said:


> I had never met a guinea who was really mean--I've only met ones who run away. I guess I've been lucky though--every Saturday I go in enclosures with swans and geese and peafowl and they don't bother doing anything.


see, most have no trouble at all, so dont know why get some saying/have birds who are just the devil. i only had the one like that, and he was taught to submit, then accept petting, then take treats, now he loves the tar right out of me and is horribly needy, and seems sad with rest of flock that i got after, if cannot get special attention and visit at least couple times a day for hour or so. course he was enough of handful as a baby true bantam rosecomb X game, so i count my blessing he wasnt a huge bird (course if he was and ostritch i could ride him around probably by now!).


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

what about little vests, maybe reflective ones, to confuse, and stop raptors from being able to puncture vital organs etc? when was a small child i had to learn sewing, and i used to practice making tiny clothes for little wild animals (poor things are so trusting of small children), and i dont remember the birds having flight trouble, and nowadays they make flight harness vests and diapers that attach, for birds especially, so assume would help, if made tough or even of thin leather for champion/expensive birds. what about the spurs an feather light blades tied to feathers of fighting cocks (i worked for a vet, and saw it all unfortunately, but the ingenious was awwwing, but just put to bad use), or does the disabled guy have way to much free time on his hands?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

laughingdog said:


> well the egg i have seems good, getting pinker, when my turtle dove hen lets me see it, but the other one she layed after didnt look too thick with calcium and ready to break with only seeing white on very end of small side, and she is starting to look like walking weaker. i keep forgetting to take her chick feed and calcium or get her some laying pellets, as the hens eat all the good/any food when pigeons are kept cooped up with game hens and cock, as has good seed for pigeons and budgies, but chickens eat it all and attack pigeons if they try to get to close.
> id be incubating the egg/s as soon as got home to put them under turtle and/or ringneck doves (same or different species depending how you look at it, but id say more of a breed distinction at most..).


Really Im just not sure what you need help with here...Iam confused. It sounds like you need to do some more reading on "cooping up" all these different breeds together..sounds like accidents and sickness waiting to happen IMo.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> Really Im just not sure what you need help with here...Iam confused. It sounds like you need to do some more reading on "cooping up" all these different breeds together..sounds like accidents and sickness waiting to happen IMo.


Spirit Wings--The birds with chickens are their friend's birds not theirs. They have no control over that. It sounds like they know to keep their own birds separate and are hoping to take home some of the friend's babies.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Libis said:


> Spirit Wings--The birds with chickens are their friend's birds not theirs. They have no control over that. It sounds like they know to keep their own birds separate and are hoping to take home some of the friend's babies.


either way it is confusing.. not sure what he needs help with and I can't follow all the chatting....but thanks for posting for him.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> either way it is confusing.. not sure what he needs help with and I can't follow all chatting....but thanks for posting for him.


I know it is--I was confused too. Trying to help make what I can figure out clear though.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

i got it all cleared up, on what i was wanting to know, so can get as far as i can with helping and trying to procure some eggs to raise and keep (separate from my own chickens, and exotics). thanks for all the help though. step father is soon seems now, going to help me build a series of better aviaries/coops etc for them.


----------

